
Ask HN: Any Bay Area companies looking for HS interns in Summer 2018? - applecrazy
Hi. I&#x27;m a high school student that&#x27;s looking for a summer internship to hone my CS skills. I am a quick learner and have been developing software on my own for about 4 years now.<p>While looking online, I could only find large companies looking for graduate-level interns. However, since this is Silicon Valley, I feel that there are a significant number of smaller companies that would be willing to mentor a high school student.<p>If you&#x27;re interested, leave your email and the kind of person you&#x27;re looking for down below or send me an email (it&#x27;s in my profile).<p>Resume, detailed description of abilities, or recommendations available upon request.
======
pacificsun
If you are turning 18, why not try to get paid for your open-source work:
[https://developers.google.com/open-
source/gsoc/](https://developers.google.com/open-source/gsoc/)

Most small companies have enough to worry about paying full-timers, let alone
take on interns. If you are very ambitious, you can try becoming a contract
developer (other people here are better-equipped to talk about that in
detail).

~~~
applecrazy
How would an underage contract developer get contracts in the first place?
Most SV companies are very exclusive about who they hire.

